# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.6.6 - LG E475F, Samsung T879 and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.6.6 is out!  *Added support for:*
LG E475F, Samsung SGH-T879, Samsung GT-S5367, Samsung GT-S5360B!  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.6.6 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* 
- *LG E475F* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Samsung SGH-T879* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (PDA: UVMA1; Android: 4.0.4).
- *Samsung GT-S5360B* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Samsung GT-S5367* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Uploaded new Repair and FullFlash files for Samsung SGH-T499 (PDA: WXKK4; Android: 2.2.2).**Uploaded Custom flash file for Samsung SHV-E110S.**All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals ("Help" button in Software).*           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

